# Encender/apagar luz mediante llamada telefonica



## mjnavapo (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola, quisiera encender o apagar una luz mediante una llamada telefonica (linea analogica).

Lo ideal es que yo llame al numero donde tengo conectada la luz y que se encienda. Lo vuelvo a llamar y se apaga...

Pero si no puede ser asi y por lo que sea tiene que ser de otra manera, pues nada, como tenga que ser.

A ver si alguien me puede decir mas o menos como tendria que ser el esquema.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 31, 2007)

Si sólo es eso detecta la señal del impulso de llamada. Son 40Hz aprox y 70V con las nuevas centrales. Colocas un filtro para separar la corriente continua y así no interferir con la linea( 1uf se usaba con los timbres y no veas lo bien que funcionaba). El problema viene en que no coinciden los tonos de llamda que se oyen con los del teléfono. Una vez detectado el número de timbrazos temporiza. Encender y apagar con una báscula.
Saludos


----------



## Gabriel Luis (Ene 31, 2007)

Bueno pana mi idea es de que debes de coger la señal del audio del timbre para llevarlo a un scr el cual va a dispararte un diac o triac y ahi podras encender la luz para apagarlo haz de que al precionar una tecla le lleva otro pulso al scr y asi ponerlo en corto y se apague la luz o si no lo puedes hacer manual. Esta es mi idea vez si crees que te he conveniente escribeme y hablame al respeto


----------



## mjnavapo (Feb 2, 2007)

El problema es que yo no se de electronica, vamos, que no se diseñar un circuito, yo puedo montarlo viendo el esquema (siempre que sea mas o menos sencillo).

He encontrado lo que realmente busco, pero vale 90€ y no me gasto tanto para el uso que le quiero dar.

Este es:

Control Remoto Telefonico

Este controlador telefónico le permite encender y apagar cualquier aparato eléctrico con una simple llamada telefónica. El dispositivo se conecta en cualquier enchufe y a la toma del teléfono, permitiendo que con una simple llamada telefónica desde cualquier teléfono, incluso los móviles, podamos encender o apagar la calefacción, una bomba de agua, un ordenador, etc. El dispositivo también permite interrogar el estado actual, para saber si el aparato esta encendido o apagado. Potencia máxima 2300 vatios a 220V. Incluye cable telefónico de 3 metros e interruptor para el control manual. Código de acceso programable y ajustable a 4 o 6 códigos de llamada, compatible con contestadores automáticos.


Alguien viendo esto sabria darme algun esquema que tenga que lo haga o bien diseñarlo (si es facil) ??


Edito por que me he encontrado otro (60€):

Control remoto telefónico 230V/10A  

Enciende o apaga cualquier aparato con una llamada telefónica. -Código de acceso personal -Cuenta atrás de 0 a 99 -Con cable telefónico (3mts) incluido -Interruptor ON/OFF


----------



## Spiral (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola socios

mira este integrado el MT8870 es un decodificador de tonos dtmf, si esos que se generan al pulsar los números del telefono, es sencillo de hacer un esquema seguro que encuentras algo por internet.

Saludos

Spiral


----------



## ssalas (Feb 11, 2007)

Se me ocurre ,puede conseguir un contestar telefonico en deshuso ,que este trae codigo , y asi utilise a voluntad la activacion y desactivacion ,sustituyendo el motor de la casetera ect....por rele del mismo voltaje y corriente ..bueno suerte..


----------



## mjnavapo (Mar 21, 2007)

He visto esto:

RELE TELEFONICO DE SEÑALIZACIÓN 






Sale por unos 20€

lo que no se como va exactamente, supongo que cuando estan llamando a la linea de telefono donde esta conectado, este rele cierra el contacto.
Supongo que lo mantendra cerrado todo el rato que estan llamando no? o se cerrara y abrira cada vez que suena el timpre (ring, ring )

El problema seria como hacer que se quede conectado hasta la proxima llamada??

Es decir, yo llamo a ese numero y se enciende una luz. 
La luz se queda encendida hasta que vuelva a llamar, que entonces se apaga.
Si vuelvo a llamar se volveria a encender...

PD: busco ante todo algo economico.


----------



## Courage_faces (May 21, 2007)

Hummmmmm...me ha parecido muy interesante esto de la decodificacion de pulsos telefonicos..(DTMF)
lo bueno ke se le  puede sakar buenas aplicaciones... esto yo lo miro practico para los hogares aunque tambien para la industria...



Este es el diagrama ideal para lo que se quiere del circuito....

Tengo el circuito que ocupa un par de flip flops y un decoder pero que tan complicado sera con PIC............me suena mucho mas interesante por su capacidad programable...
bueno seguire buscando..... si alguien conoce de este circuito con o sin PIC que no limite las llamadas telefonicas, por favor posteelo...... 

Si alguien desea la Info de DTMF en español puedo enviarla...estar en contacto.
GRACIAS
SALUDOS


----------



## Avid (May 22, 2007)

OK, creo que todos estariamos deacuerdo con que lo publiques en el foro.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Courage_faces (May 22, 2007)

Si lo publicare en el foro en cuanto compruebe la eficiencia del circuito con flip flops....estos solo actuan para almacenar el dato del primer pulso telefonico, ya que una señal de estas es muy variable en frecuancia......
Desearia hacerlo con PIC pero no tengo el programa para poder hacerlo....
si alguien conoce de este circuito por favor ponga sus aportes.


saludos


----------



## mjnavapo (Dic 30, 2007)

Tengo un problema...

Adquiri un rele telefonico como el que puse en este post y conectado a la linea de Telefonica funciona perfectamente.

Pero yo lo quiero usar conectado a un adaptador de VoIP (convierte la VoIP a alagico para usar telefonos convencionales de PSTN) y resulta que con este dispositivo no funciona correctamente, vamos que la mayoria de las veces no activa el rele, se ve que se intenta activar, pero es como si no le llegase "fuerza" suficiente para activarse.


Con un polimetro he medido la tension tanto en Telefonica como en el adaptador de VoIP y no es igual.

Como no se que tipo de tension lleva (creo que es c.c. con el telefono en "reposo" y c.a. cuando esta sonando), he realizado las mediciones en los dos tipos de corriente y estos son los resultados:


Telefonica en C.C.
Telefono en reposo --> 50 V
Recibiendo llamada --> 50 V (se mantiene todo el rato a 50V, tanto cuando suena como cuando no)

PAP2T en C.C.
Telefono en reposo --> 49 V
Recibiendo llamada --> 49 - 0 V (esta a 49V y cuando suena el timbre pasa a 0V)

Telefonica en C.A.
Telefono en reposo --> 110 V
Recibiendo llamada --> 110 - 139 V (esta a 110V y cuando suena el timbre pasa a 139V)

PAP2T en C.A.
Telefono en reposo --> 108 V
Recibiendo llamada --> 108 - 62 V (esta a 108V y cuando suena el timbre pasa a 62V)


Esto que voy a poner ahora es una suposicion mia...
Y es que en el caso de Telefonica, esta siempre entregando 50Vcc y cuando suena inyecta una señal de unos 90Vca pero mantiene tambien los 50Vcc, por eso el voltimetro me mide los 139V medidos en c.a.

Mientras que el adaptador de VoIP entrega 49Vcc cuando esta en reposo y cuando suena deja de entregar los 49Vcc e inyecta unicamente una tension de 62Vca.


Es por lo que yo creo que con el adaptador de VoIP el rele no se puede activar, o bien por que le llega solo 62Vca cuando tendria que ser unos 90Vca o por que le llega solo 62Vca cuando tendria que ser unos 90Vca+50Vcc


Que opinais ?

El rele interiormente solo lleva un rele de 220Vc.a, un condensador y un diodo.


Os adjunto el esquema del rele, no he podido ver bien los datos del diodo, pero creo recordar (de una vez que lo desmonte entero) que era un 1N4007, ya que sin desmontarlo solo puedo ver el 007

Y el condensador no se como se llama, pero es como este pero en azul:






A ver si viendo este esquema sabeis como funciona y si poniendole algun componente o algo podria adaptarlo a la tension del adaptador de VoIP.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 30, 2007)

Este circuito te va a solucionar todos los problemas.

http://www.arrakis.es/~workboy/workbaby/timbre.html


----------



## mjnavapo (Dic 31, 2007)

Michusimas gracias por el link

La verdad es que tiene buena pinta y no parece muy dificil de fabricar.

El problema que le veo es que lleva un transformador y tendria que estar siempre enchufado... me gusta mas la idea de que con la propia tension de la linea telefonica funcione.
Aunque si no consigo hacer funcionar correctamente mi rele, fabricare el del link.

Lo que me ha venido muy bien es la explicacion que da sobre el funcionamiento, para entender mejor como funciona el mio, ya que yo de electronica no tengo ni idea.

Por lo que he podido ver el condensador es para eliminar la corriente continua que hay permanentemente en la linea y dejar solo la alterna de la llamada.

Por lo que he medido tension pasado el condensador y cambia totalmente la cosa:

Linea de Telefonica:
Antes del condensador tiene 110V en reposo y 139V cuando suena el timbre (esto es medido con el voltimetro en c.a. ya que esos 110V me parece que no son reales, puesto que son de c.c. y son 50V)

Pasado el condensador, en reposo tiene 0V (ya elimina la c.c.) y cuando suena el timbre pasa a 128Vc.a.

Linea de adaptador VoIP:
Antes del condensador tiene 108V en reposo y 62V cuando suena el timbre (tambien medido en c.a.).

Pasado el condensador, en reposo tiene 0V y 103V cuando suena el timbre (tambien medido en c.a.).


¿Alguien me puede decir por que pasa de tener 62V antes del condensador a 103V pasado este? ¿Es por que se suma la carga de este?


Estas medidas estan realizadas funcionando el rele con el VoIP, volvere a medir cuando no funcione, a ver si es que cambia la tension de la linea o algo.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 31, 2007)

> ¿Alguien me puede decir por que pasa de tener 62V antes del condensador a 103V pasado este? ¿Es por que se suma la carga de este?



mm se me ocurre porque el capacitor es un dispositivo de almacenaje de energía en la mayoría de casos y por eso la diferencia de potencial entre tierra y despúes del capacitor es mayor, pero no estoy completamente seguro si es así en este caso.


----------



## mjnavapo (Dic 31, 2007)

Alguien sabe si seria posible aumentar mas la tension poniendole otro condensador?
Quizas en serie o en paralelo al actual...

Como el rele es de 220Vca y solo le "llega" 103V, por eso lo mismo algunas veces funciona bien y otras hace el intento de activarse, pero no lo consigue.

Lo mismo por eso, por que el la linea de Telefonica es algo mayor esta tension (unos 30V mas), pues si se activa siempre sin problemas.


----------



## amestasf (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola a todos, bueno deseo que me ayuden a solucionar un problema.
El problema es la comunicacion telefonica en zona de trabajo con bastante ruido.
Deseo confeccionar un adaptador de timbrado de llamada para con timbre accionado a 220 Vac
si alguien me puede ayudar. gracias[/b]


----------



## pepechip (Dic 6, 2008)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/timblamp/index.htm


----------



## mjnavapo (Jul 11, 2010)

Al final sin saber el motivo empezo a funcionar correctamente, y desde entonces practicamente no me ha dado problemas.

Pero ahora me gustaria que el rele haga una funcion diferente.

Como ya puse en su dia, el circuito del relé es este:
Ver el archivo adjunto 5203
Como ya sabemos la llamada no es continua, se escucha un tono que durara unos 2 segundos, luego hay un silencio, luego otro tono... y asi todo el rato.

Por supuesto, mientras que esta el silencio, el relé esta en reposo, pero mientras que esta el tono no se queda fijo, esta conmutando muy rapido (si conectas una lampara incandescente se aprecia como se enciende y apaga muy rapido).

¿Seria posible modificar este circuito, agregandole o cambiando algun componente, para que el rele quede fijo?

Supongo que durante esta el silencio, es dificil, pero mientras tiene tono de llamada quizas se pueda hacer algo.

Que sea facil y economico. Mi nivel de electronica es muy bajo, pero he pensado que lo mismo con un condensador se puede mantener estable la tension, pero no se ni en caso de poderse hacer, que tipo de condensador necesito, de que caracteristicas, ni donde se instalaria (¿en paralelo con la bobina del relé?)

Gracias.


----------



## germanmunozs (Jul 7, 2011)

en el esquema que has puesto, "  http://www.arrakis.es/~workboy/workbaby/timbre.html  "
la salida "linea telefonica a donde va conectada"? gracias


----------



## tormento (Jul 7, 2011)

como sabes el estado en que se encuentra el rele si no te manda el estado


----------



## germanmunozs (Jul 8, 2011)

no entiendo.. :S


----------



## elgriego (Jul 8, 2011)

Hola mjnavapo,si lo que queres es que la carga quede conectada ,en el momento que suena el telefono,lo mas economico es utilizar el circuito que te sugieren ,pero el rele deberia trabajar en configuracion autoexitado.

Saludos.


----------



## vitorino82 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola,

Estoy trabajando en un sistema para mi taller para enterarme cuando me llaman al telefono de la oficina. Muchas veces con el ruido no consigo oir el telefono, por lo que estoy pensando en instalar en la zona donde trabajo habitualmente un panel, sirena o alarma que se active cada vez que llamen.

La forma de detectar la llamada no tengo claro aun como hacerlo:
      - Sensor acustico para que detecte en el despacho el telefono sonando
      - Sensor luminoso que detecte la lucecita que se enciende
      - Desarmar el telefono para sacar un cable en parelelo de la lucecita o el altavoz que detecte el pulso

La idea es que no este salte cada dos por tres y tampoco pierda ninguna llamada.
Para enviar el evento a mi panel,sirena o alarma no se si usar un sistema inalambrico (BT, Wifi) que pensais? o sino usar un cable hasta el taller. Que tipo de cable? 

Una vez tenga clara la solucion, os ire comentando por aqui los avances.

Saludos!!!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2012)

por lo que decís el despacho esta cerca del taller cierto? y por que mejor no pones una extension del cable telefonico que tenes en el despacho hasta el taller? no es mejor asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Una solución es hacer una extensión telefónica al taller  , si hay muchos empleados , la extensión se deberá hacer desde una centralita telefónica que no de acceso a linea exterior o que al menos bloquee larga distancia y celulares , pero no te salvas del 19 (pague usted)

Si es solo una campana o luz , ya venden hecho el "repetidor de timbre telefónico" o se puede construir . . .

http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/varios/repetidor-timbre-telefonico-luz.html


Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2012)

voto la opción 





> - Sensor luminoso que detecte la lucecita que se enciende





			
				vito dijo:
			
		

> que pensais? o sino usar un cable hasta el taller.* Que tipo de cable?*


pienso en el cable del tipo telefónico ¡¡¡ en que tipo de cable estabas pensando?
algo importante , cuantos metros ay desde la oficina asta el taller ? , la bola esta fuera de servicio hoy


----------



## vitorino82 (Mar 16, 2012)

El despacho esta en la planta de arriba y el taller abajo, habrán unos 30 metros y me parece un engorro tirar cable por todo el taller. Lo de mover el telefono abajo no es una opcion, quiere mantener el telefono en el despacho y simplemente enterarme cuando me llamen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Fijate aqui:

http://www.sitiosespana.com/categorias/economia/venta-linea/DEREMATE.htm

"repetidor de timbre telefónico"
"campana eléctrica de alarma"
"flash estroboscópico 40 W"

Y lo juntás todo , no haría falta cablear 30 metros , eso se ve y se oye de bien lejos


----------



## vitorino82 (Mar 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fijate aqui:
> 
> http://www.sitiosespana.com/categorias/economia/venta-linea/DEREMATE.htm
> 
> ...



No veo nada en ese enlace que pones, sale link a paginas DEREMATE de distintos sitios.

El primer link que pusiste si le eche un vistazo y parece haber informacion util, gracias!!Lo estudiare y posiblemente tenga dudas que comentaros


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2012)

bueno, si solo querés que te de un aviso cuando te llaman, conseguis un timbre remoto de los que se usan para colocar en las casas cuando son dificiles de alambrar, el timbre remoto lo colocás en el taller y el pulsador del timbre lo reemplazas con un relevo, este relevo tendrá su bobina conectada con el timbre del telefono, cuando entre una llamada la corriente que circula por el timbre del telefono tambien circulará por la bobina del relevo haciendo que este se cierre y luego los contactos del relevo cerraran el circuito del remoto y este a su vez enviará la señal de radio para que el remoto se active en tu taller dandote aviso que te estan llamando, creo que es muy simple y te puede salir economico.


----------



## vitorino82 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> bueno, si solo querés que te de un aviso cuando te llaman, conseguis un timbre remoto de los que se usan para colocar en las casas cuando son dificiles de alambrar, el timbre remoto lo colocás en el taller y el pulsador del timbre lo reemplazas con un relevo, este relevo tendrá su bobina conectada con el timbre del telefono, cuando entre una llamada la corriente que circula por el timbre del telefono tambien circulará por la bobina del relevo haciendo que este se cierre y luego los contactos del relevo cerraran el circuito del remoto y este a su vez enviará la señal de radio para que el remoto se active en tu taller dandote aviso que te estan llamando, creo que es muy simple y te puede salir economico.



Perdona la ignorancia, pero que es un relevo? He buscado en google y no logro encontrar su significado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

es mi opinión,si en el taller ay mucho ruido no podes contestar una llamada,porque no vas a escuchar nada
yo en tu lugar armaría un mando que encienda una señal luminosa,para saber si el teléfono suena.
si en el taller no ay mucho ruido podes comprar un teléfono inalambrico y lo llevas encima,como si fuera un celular

RELEVO = rele relay


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Esaaaaaaaaaa ! el viejo truco de zapatófono inalámbrico !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

no no nooo de estos no


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2012)

vitorino82 dijo:
			
		

> Perdona la ignorancia, pero que es un relevo? He buscado en google y no logro encontrar su significado



Un relevo es lo mismo que un rele, o un relay, algunos le llaman asi pese de atropellar el castellano con ese extranjerismo innecesario.


----------



## vitorino82 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Un relevo es lo mismo que un rele, o un relay, algunos le llaman asi pese de atropellar el castellano con ese extranjerismo innecesario.



Gracias Fer! Si, muy típico eso de atropellar el castellano por allí. Luego ni saben lo que es un mando 

Voy a seguir buscando placas hechas para esto, se me está ocurriendo algo interesante.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

vitorino82 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Fer! Si, muy típico eso de atropellar el castellano por allí. *Luego ni saben lo que es un mando *
> 
> Voy a seguir buscando placas hechas para esto, se me está ocurriendo algo interesante.




Luego ni saben lo que es un *relevo* ,dicho desde mi punto de vista¡¡¡¡


----------



## vitorino82 (Mar 19, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> sii y ni un relevo tampoco ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Veamos lo que dice la RAE:

Relevo

Mando


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

relé.
(Del fr. relais, relevo).
1. m. Electr. Aparato destinado a producir en un circuito una modificación dada, cuando se cumplen determinadas condiciones en el mismo circuito o en otro distinto.

ya me perdi,lo importante es mas o menos nos entendamos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=relé


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2012)

O sea que la Lemura le RELEVA el MANDO al Rey Cocotero . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

muy pocas veces ,pero suele pasar


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 19, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> O sea que la Lemura le RELEVA el MANDO al Rey Cocotero . . .



 Que ocurrencias las tuyas DOSMETROS

Bueno vitorino82, que tipo de circuito vas a emplear para el indicador a distancia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:
			
		

> Que ocurrencias las tuyas DOSMETROS
> 
> Bueno vitorino82, que tipo de circuito vas a emplear para el indicador a distancia?


 
1 - Mi madrina me decía que el hombre "es la cabeza de la familia" . . . y que la mujer es el cuello que mueve la cabeza.

2 - Un "nero" que le grite , che patroncito tení teléfono


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 21, 2012)

Para detectar los timbrados del teléfono lo mejor que he hecho es un optoacoplador formado por una lamparita de neón, de las chiquitas, creo que en una época se llamaban NE2, pegada con loctite (cemento instantáneo) a una LDR. Los timbrados tienen un voltaje superior a 50v y encenderán la lamparita, que a su vez activa la LDR. Esta la podés usar sola o amplificarla con un transistor conectado al botón pulsador del llamador inalámbrico que te recomendaron mas arriba.
La LDR y su lamparita tenés que encerrarla con un termocontraible para que no actúe la luz exterior.
Tambien podés excitar un rele con la LDR. Suerte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

así es aquilestor para que suene el timbre son 60 volt ,buena idea lo del opto-casero¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

La campanilla de los teléfonos *era* un capacitor de poliester de 3.3 uF en serie con la bobina del timbre.

Creo que 50 Vdc es la línea y 100 Vac es el timbre.

Así que capacitor , puente de díodos y relé directamente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

yo tengo un probador de telefonos armado y con 60 volt suena el timbre/campanilla , con 12 volt es el simulador de tono para probar las teclas y el circuito del telefono,
pero creo y no estoy seguro que en la linea de teléfono cuando suena el timbre/campanilla puede llegar asta 120 volt pico a pico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2012)

eso 100 V*pp *

Y tiene suficiente energía como para accionar directamenre un relé sin fuente auxiliar


----------



## joan304 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hola a todos necesito montar un circuito, donde pueda activar el timbre de llamada recibida con luz ó con timbre con un interruptor según se desee.

He visto varios en el foro  pero funcionan paralelamente luz y timbre lo que pretendo es que funione u otro independientemente.

Os agradecería me pasarais algún esquema.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2014)

La mayoría de los teléfonos tienen un MUTE para callar la campanilla.

Ese circuito de conecta a la linea telefónica y puede manejar una lámpara o un timbre-chicharra , y le podés poner una llavecita inversora para seleccionar cual de las dos : o dos llaves independientes a cada uno para hacer lo que quieras.

Saludos !


----------



## joan304 (Jun 30, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta, la mia ha tardado demasiado por problema ajenos a mi voluntad, me pondre a efectuar el montaje, cuando lo tenga tendreis noticias mis al respecto.
Saludos


----------



## mpaz (Ene 6, 2015)

Muy buenas noches estimados, soy nuevo en este foro, en el circuito que publicó nuestro amigo Sergio Flores no entiendo muy bien la conexión del relé, es un NC o NA y la carga (lampara o timbre) donde va conectado ??
Espero alguien me pueda ayudar con este tema, me es urgente yo solo deseo que cuando reciba una llamada en casa se encienda un lampara cada vez que timbre, solo cuando timbre.
Gracias !!


----------



## mpaz (Ene 6, 2015)

Este es un circuito que encontré, lo he probado pero al timbrar la lámpara se queda encendida, si alguien sabe de alguna modificación que se le deba de hacer al circuito para que funcione de la manera como yo deseo agradecería me la hiciera saber.

Gracias !!


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2015)

Es circuito está mal, la resistencia va en serie con el triac del moc, no con el triac principal.


----------



## mpaz (Ene 13, 2015)

Gracias estimado, 

Estás en lo correcto con tu respuesta, lo probé de la forma en que indicas y el circuito funciona muy bien.


----------



## andresvlc86 (Jul 21, 2015)

hola compañer@s necesito un esquema para activar un rele ,cada vez que se realiza una llamada para poder conectar una sirena de mayor potencia. la idea es que lo quiero sin ninguna fuente externa para alimentar la pcb.(que se alimente de la misma red telefonica.

gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 21, 2015)

creo que es esto lo que buscas, sino en el foro seguro hay otros....







http://unicrom.com/cir_repetidor-telefono.asp


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 21, 2015)

Hola, debes buscar un sistema que detecte una baja de tensión de 50v. aprox. a 8v. continuos, que dichos valores son los que se alcanzan, desde que una línea es descolgada para comenzar a marcar



			
				solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> creo que es esto lo que buscas, sino en el foro seguro hay otros....
> 
> http://unicrom.com/imagenes/repetidor-telefono-1.gif
> 
> http://unicrom.com/cir_repetidor-telefono.asp



El circuito que expones, sólo sirve para detectar el tono de timbrado. Interpreto todo ésto así, pues el compañero se refiere a cuando se realiza una llamada, no cuando se recibe.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2015)

también se venden echos y se llaman repetidor de campanilla y ya viene con los terminales y cables listo para utilzar
Ver el archivo adjunto 132348


----------

